# Uber not paying bonus as promised!



## baddogLA (Mar 31, 2016)

I received a text from Uber last Wednesday for an incentive to make $300 for 50 completed rides by the end of the week. I decided to do it even though I'm a part time driver and this was not going to be easy for me. I worked long hours all weekend to complete 51 rides and was so proud of myself for setting a goal and getting it done! I did however have problems with the Uber Network kept going down in many areas especially in Santa Monica. For the next few days I sent several emails to Uber regarding my bonus and was being ignored until two days past and I received an email saying I did not complete all ride requests as required! It was not true because I did except all requests but did have problems with the Uber App! They still keep ignoring my request to speak to a supervisor or respond to my explanation! Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

You're out of luck if they send you pings and you can't accept for whatever reason including network errors. Keep responding to the messages from support, always being nice but argue why you're right. They usually pay out in the end without admitting fault.


----------



## baddogLA (Mar 31, 2016)

Stygge, thanks for the advise! Today Uber responded with I did not complete 50 rides but only 43! 
This is getting so weird since I actually completed 51 rides! It seems Uber is doing everything they can to NOT PAY!


----------



## HS 49 (Mar 23, 2016)

same here ... you have tp be extra patient when dealing with this crap CS. After 2 days somebody emailing me "dont worry you will get the incentives next payment period. Another Uber reps emailing me the same thing for 3 times.
And finally another Uber rep emailing me after 4 days, sorry I didnt qualified because its only for LA area pick up, and Pasadena is not included .. what a joke .. so many emails and they dont know what theyre doing. good luck dealing with them.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

The problem is that they overcomplicate incentives, statistic, and everything else to a point where many drivers and almost none of the CSR understand it. They also don't share their data and frequently make rounding and statistical errors.

If you think your data is correct just keep responding and keep an nice fact based tone. I bet you will get a one time curtesy payment unless you've totally misunderstood the rules for the incentive. I just got an additional payment for a 2 week old incentive today. It took about 6 e-mails to get it done.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

If you set your destination filter on then all of those trips don't count toward the promotion. I've never had a single problem with trip totals or my bonus payout.


----------



## TheHammer (Jan 4, 2015)

i got paid a bonus for trips last week...no problems.


----------



## baddogLA (Mar 31, 2016)

This is getting funny now! Yesterday I receive an email showing my stats for the week ending 3/28/16!
The stats show what I have been saying all along! 
• 51 rides completed
• 92% acceptance rate
I wonder what other argument they are going to come up with next! I clearly qualify for the Incentive and they know it!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

baddogLA said:


> This is getting funny now! Yesterday I receive an email showing my stats for the week ending 3/28/16!
> The stats show what I have been saying all along!
> • 51 rides completed
> • 92% acceptance rate
> I wonder what other argument they are going to come up with next! I clearly qualify for the Incentive and they know it!


There obviously was a glitch in the system. Why would they offer an incentive and then piss off their drivers by lying and not paying them? Uber is finally taking care of their loyal drivers. They are finally trying to make us happy with promotions. So, why would they intentionally not pay? To piss you off?

I haven't had a single problem with Uber direct deposits and paying promotions.


----------



## baddogLA (Mar 31, 2016)

JMBF831 said:


> There obviously was a glitch in the system. Why would they offer an incentive and then piss off their drivers by lying and not paying them? Uber is finally taking care of their loyal drivers. They are finally trying to make us happy with promotions. So, why would they intentionally not pay? To piss you off?
> 
> I haven't had a single problem with Uber direct deposits and paying promotions.


I had to email them 7 times and they still have not claimed that I qualify!


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

For this week I'm going after the bonus. I notice already that their ride count is lower than what's reported on my phone app. And I have not used the destination filter at all this week.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

baddogLA said:


> I received a text from Uber last Wednesday for an incentive to make $300 for 50 completed rides by the end of the week. I decided to do it even though I'm a part time driver and this was not going to be easy for me. I worked long hours all weekend to complete 51 rides and was so proud of myself for setting a goal and getting it done! I did however have problems with the Uber Network kept going down in many areas especially in Santa Monica. For the next few days I sent several emails to Uber regarding my bonus and was being ignored until two days past and I received an email saying I did not complete all ride requests as required! It was not true because I did except all requests but did have problems with the Uber App! They still keep ignoring my request to speak to a supervisor or respond to my explanation! Has anyone else had this problem?


Another Uber driver drinking the Uber kool-aid, next time use the search function in this forum, it helps, you will soon learn that you have been had. This bonus"unattainable " crap they throw at drivers is so they have cars on the road, because they Uber know that without those fictitious bonuses most drivers will just keep the app off, especially without bonus guarantees and surges, no one in their right mind works with those ludicrous cheap rates.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I would just keep at them. It reminds me of insurance companies that deny any claims until you hassle them enough. It's sad that uber makes drivers go thru all that bs hoopola, but I guess they figure most will give up easily. Like i said keep at them!!!


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

baddogLA said:


> I had to email them 7 times and they still have not claimed that I qualify!


Remember, UberPool rides and matched riders during the pool counts as only 1 trip. So if you took some UberPool rides, that sucks


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

And also remember the rides have to originate and or end in the LA core in that map, are you sure u never took anyone out of the service area ?... Read the fine print before attempting any thing especially with Uber... Good luck


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Remember, UberPool rides and matched riders during the pool counts as only 1 trip. So if you took some UberPool rides, that sucks


Actually for the bonus that the OP was talking about, Uber counts each rider on a Pool ride as 1 trip. I did a bunch of pool rides last week to get my 80 rides bonus. They are paying me the bonus per their weekly pay statement for the 80 trips, plus hourly guarantees. Nothing tricky like I was worrying about.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I did have some rides that were on the destination filter and they did not count (per the rules).


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

Why do you people keep driving for uber? Time after time they lie to you, cheat you out of your hard earned money, lower the rates they pay you, screw you in every possible why and yet you continue to help make billions of dollars for that JACKASSE Travis. What will it take for ALL of you to finally realize he is not worth it? Stop driving and bankrupt his asse.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Transportador said:


> Actually for the bonus that the OP was talking about, Uber counts each rider on a Pool ride as 1 trip. I did a bunch of pool rides last week to get my 80 rides bonus. They are paying me the bonus per their weekly pay statement for the 80 trips, plus hourly guarantees. Nothing tricky like I was worrying about.


You are Uber's favorite uber fool driver, do you know that Uber is charging the pax more than what they are paying you, next time ask each pax before they exit what the charge was, then double check it with what they paid you before their cut, it will be 10-15% less. Uber fool, not only are you losing money on both fares but Uber is also skimming off the top. Uber on, LMAO.


----------



## taxmyazz (Mar 23, 2016)

Uber did not pay me my sign up bonus.


----------



## Demetriaa (Sep 27, 2016)

Two days ago I was sent an email by Uber saying I had 96 rides, made the additional four to qualify for the 750 bonus, was then told the number was 89, next email was told it was 85. Not getting any straight answers feeling totally ripped off.


----------



## Deviz (Dec 12, 2016)

Uber is setting up promotions which are not feasible and find any excuse not to pay them. That happened to me with Referrals and with Guaranteed $/hr of work done in certain times. They simply say that I didn't opt-in, I did opt-in too early, I made the referral outside the period, etc. All false of course and I have screenshots proving it.
It ridiculous for a company in such growth to behave so badly. Do they think they will have monopoly forever?
Very disappointed. Lost respect forever and will spread the word about it


----------



## getoffthebs (Feb 19, 2017)

Uber does lie to their drivers. I was promised $750.00 to sign up for Uber Eats, paid after 100 trips. When I reached 100 trips, I was told by their support that the bonus was only for X drivers. So I signed up for X driving for a $1,250 sign on bonus. When I hit 30 trips, I was given 25.00. Again asking support what was going on with my bonus, they told me that I was paid in full. LMAO. I am going to sue Uber for $2, to 000 and let them explain their deceptive trade practices to a judge or a jury. Pissed off in Houston, Texas.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah good luck


----------



## MoSmith43 (8 mo ago)

baddogLA said:


> I received a text from Uber last Wednesday for an incentive to make $300 for 50 completed rides by the end of the week. I decided to do it even though I'm a part time driver and this was not going to be easy for me. I worked long hours all weekend to complete 51 rides and was so proud of myself for setting a goal and getting it done! I did however have problems with the Uber Network kept going down in many areas especially in Santa Monica. For the next few days I sent several emails to Uber regarding my bonus and was being ignored until two days past and I received an email saying I did not complete all ride requests as required! It was not true because I did except all requests but did have problems with the Uber App! They still keep ignoring my request to speak to a supervisor or respond to my explanation! Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Maybe send uber a screenshot of your weekly earnings that shows the number of rides you did.
If there are other factors to 
qualify like time and place you will need to make an appointment at the greenlight hub to do a full audit.


----------

